# Road/gravel bike with triple crank



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2017)

Road/ gravel bikes with a triple crank. Are they still available? I know Spa cycles supply them. Is there any body else?

They are not easy to find now.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Dec 2017)

St John Street Cycles has some triple cranksets, but you’re right. They are scarce now. I’ve always had triples on my touring bikes, and still do, and like them, but they are deeply unfashionable these days.


----------



## Globalti (23 Dec 2017)

On a touring bike a triple is excellent because the gaps between cogs on the cassette are small so you can always find the right cadence. I'd have thought that for that reason they would suit a gravel bike too.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2017)

I have no idea what "Deeply unfashionable" is, when it comes to bikes.

Im the type of rider who mix and matches Rapha and Lidl. I use what works. Not what looks pretty. :0)


----------



## tallliman (23 Dec 2017)

I think you can still get triples in Shimanos cheaper groupsets but no longer in 105....its a shame as I like always being in the right cadence with them.


----------



## Banjo (23 Dec 2017)

Evans sell Jamis Aurora tourers with triples and bar end shifters.

Not sure you could call it a "gravel bike" but comes with reynolds 520 frame robust wheels and 32c tyres. I think you could get 38 c on but havent tried.

I have had one for about 4 years have used it mostly for commuting and done a few 200km audaxes on it.
Had to bin the saddle but everything else on the bike works very well.Most comfortable bike I ever rode.Not light (about 13kg) low gearing gets you up hills and superb handling lets you descend quickly.

Canti brakes need carefull setting up and softer blocks than those supplied.


----------



## MichaelW2 (23 Dec 2017)

Afew years ago Shimano would only make triples, not compact doubles. Now they will only make compact doubles not triples for 105! Any colour as long as it is black.


----------



## burntoutbanger (23 Dec 2017)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/revolt-3

Giant Revolt 3? Can only see a 2017 model.


----------



## vickster (23 Dec 2017)

Buy the frame you want? The parts you want? Build/get bike built?
Spa will do that with their Elan for example


----------



## si_c (23 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Buy the frame you want? The parts you want? Build/get bike built?
> Spa will do that with their Elan for example


Best option really. Either that or change groupset.

On a side note, if you're looking for lower gearing, have looked at the Felt VR series? It's a double admittedly, but with subcompact gearing. I'm pairing s 48/32 with a 11/34, but plenty of space for a 36 if needed. Changing the crankset for a 46/30 might also give you that low end. I don't race so the loss of the top end doesn't bother me.


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I have no idea what "Deeply unfashionable" is, when it comes to bikes.
> 
> Im the type of rider who mix and matches Rapha and Lidl. I use what works. Not what looks pretty. :0)


Deeply unfashionable means you can't buy it very easily as the manufacturers are now pushing the Next Big Thing.


----------



## colinbow (23 Dec 2017)

I have a Kinesis Tripster ATR built up by my LBS with an Ultegra triple 11 speed groupset.


----------



## Maenchi (23 Dec 2017)

10sp xt triple, worth a google, I bought one earlier this year at a well reduced price, I figured because they're not trendy/'deeply unfashionable', i'd give more details but the receipt is lost in my emails


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2017)

It isn't necessarily difficult to modify a bike to suit your needs ...

My old CAAD5 road bike was overgeared for me on the steeper hills round here. My lowest gear was 39/29. I bought a triple chainset from Spa Cycles and changed the cassette when the old one wore out. I now have a much more ramp-friendly 28/30 bottom gear.

Some time later I bought a CAADX cyclo-cross bike. I had the same problem with that ... 36/30 was too high a bottom gear for me. I changed the little ring to a 34, the rear mech to a mountain bike one to handle bigger sprockets, and the cassette to a 12-36 so my bottom gear is now 34/36.


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Dec 2017)

I had a Kaffenback that needed to undergo a major refitting to get pressed into service as a triple tourer.
Far more expensive and frustrating than it had any right to be - in the end it needed bar end shifters for the front and a mountain bike mech for the rear, because apparently no-one ever rides road bikes uphill with a touring load. Would have worked out far cheaper to buy an off-the-peg tourer.

Thanks, Shimano.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> I had a Kaffenback that needed to undergo a major refitting to get pressed into service as a triple tourer.
> Far more expensive and frustrating than it had any right to be - in the end it needed bar end shifters for the front and a mountain bike mech for the rear, because apparently no-one ever rides road bikes uphill with a touring load. Would have worked out far cheaper to buy an off-the-peg tourer.
> 
> Thanks, Shimano.


My Campagnolo left shifter had the extra clicks to handle a triple. The rear mech was able to cope with the extra chain wrap (with the aid of a small shim for the 'b-screw' that I made from a strip of metal cut from a Coke can and folded several times). The front mech couldn't quite shift far enough because a small metal tab was fouling the seat tube but a few minutes with a file sorted that out. The total cost to me was less than £100 and it transformed my bike on steep climbs, plenty of which are to be found round here!


----------



## Edwardoka (23 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> My Campagnolo left shifter had the extra clicks to handle a triple. The rear mech was able to cope with the extra chain wrap (with the aid of a small shim for the 'b-screw' that I made from a strip of metal cut from a Coke can and folded several times). The front mech couldn't quite shift far enough because a small metal tab was fouling the seat tube but a few minutes with a file sorted that out. The total cost to me was less than £100 and it transformed my bike on steep climbs, plenty of which are to be found round here!


That sounds like you are significantly more capable than I. Although my STI lever had enough clicks there wasn't enough pull between them to get it to run a triple. Once I got used to the bar end shifters they were fine - smoother than most indexed gearing systems I've used. 

My involvement in the design process was me handing the bike over to an LBS and saying "make this a touring bike with a very low bottom gear please", they worked through my spec, explaining all the problems and came to solutions that invariably involved spending daft money.

At least I'll know better next time and buy one that already matches the spec. (plus, the sodding thing got nicked after a month.)


----------



## jowwy (23 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Road/ gravel bikes with a triple crank. Are they still available? I know Spa cycles supply them. Is there any body else?
> 
> They are not easy to find now.


Build your own is the only answer......if you can find the parts easily available


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Dec 2017)

TA Carmina is a tried and tested way to get triple. With the spider arrangement you can swap out rings and stock up different combos. Speedy new, but great quality. 
I’ve had some run ins with Spa and won’t use them again. Stronglight triples are available elsewhere.


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> I’ve had some run ins with Spa and won’t use them again.



Spa - the Marmite of cycle retailers.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Dec 2017)

Edwardoka said:


> My involvement in the design process was me handing the bike over to an LBS and saying "make this a touring bike with a very low bottom gear please", they worked through my spec, explaining all the problems and came to solutions that invariably involved spending daft money.
> 
> At least I'll know better next time and buy one that already matches the spec. (plus, the sodding thing got nicked after a month.)


Ouch!


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Dec 2017)

jowwy said:


> Build your own is the only answer......if you can find the parts easily available


I feel a bit silly now.

I forgot I have a TREK Lexa SL in the loft all wrapped up. Thats got a triple crank. I will have to get it down tomorrow and give it a spin.


----------



## mgs315 (23 Dec 2017)

Triple? Maybe a B’Twin Triban 500/520?


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Dec 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> the Marmite of cycle retailers.


Lest they’re lurking with their lawyers looking to litigate I’ll leave you with the list of what I don’t like about Marmite: Marmite couldn’t give a flying feck if you like it or not; Marmite thinks it tastes great; Marmite isn’t all it’s cracked up to be; Marmite shouldn’t be used by those taking antidepressants of the monoamine oxidase inhibitor type (people likely to depressed enough to medicate should steer clear of Marmite); the very astute Danes banned Marmite for being shite, allegedly; Marmite is an unpalatable by-product of another industry.....is this enough Marmite-bashing?


----------



## User16625 (24 Dec 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> Road/ gravel bikes with a triple crank. Are they still available? I know Spa cycles supply them. Is there any body else?
> 
> They are not easy to find now.



Whats a triple crank bike? I have always had double crank bikes because I've always only had 2 legs.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Dec 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Whats a triple crank bike? I have always had double crank bikes because I've always only had 2 legs.


Sorry about that. It was my fault for not making myself clear.


----------



## hoopdriver (24 Dec 2017)

It was quite obvious what you meant.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2017)

My AWOL came with a double but was a poor quality item so I swapped it out for a Deore triple.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Dec 2017)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Whats a triple crank bike? I have always had double crank bikes because I've always only had 2 legs.


Here's a triple crank on a bike:






I spotted it in the Museum of Contemperary Art, Sydney. Everything is "tripled". Three sets of spokes in the wheels, three sets of tubes make up the frame.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Dec 2017)

All, right, I guess I can't unsee that.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Dec 2017)

The double took a while to get used to on mine , a Voodoo Limba.
I'm used to a triple on my hybrid and cutting out the granny gear comfort zone took a while to get used to.

I was seriously thinking of changing to slightly smaller rings on the crank, but now I am used to it I'm not so sure.

Other than that I'm happy with it .
Great for what I paid.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Dec 2017)

woodenspoons said:


> Lest they’re lurking with their lawyers looking to litigate I’ll leave you with the list of what I don’t like about Marmite: Marmite couldn’t give a flying feck if you like it or not; Marmite thinks it tastes great; Marmite isn’t all it’s cracked up to be; Marmite shouldn’t be used by those taking antidepressants of the monoamine oxidase inhibitor type (people likely to depressed enough to medicate should steer clear of Marmite); the very astute Danes banned Marmite for being shite, allegedly; Marmite is an unpalatable by-product of another industry.....is this enough Marmite-bashing?



When I went I was allowed to try a couple of jars of Marmite, and could have tried a couple more had I wanted to.

But the assistant blotted his copybook by making a poor arithmetical mistake in my quote, then being quite nasty to me after I politely queried it.

The £1,000 steel touring jar of Marmite looked a decent buy, although after being ticked off I decided to look at other savoury spreads.

Most people who have managed to buy their Marmite from there seem to like it.


----------



## Lozz360 (25 Dec 2017)

mgs315 said:


> Triple? Maybe a B’Twin Triban 500/520?


Great value for money, but if the OP wants a gravel bike then the Triban’s tyre clearance is a bit limited. Also, gravel bikes normally have disk brakes which Tribans don’t.


----------



## mgs315 (25 Dec 2017)

Lozz360 said:


> Great value for money, but if the OP wants a gravel bike then the Triban’s tyre clearance is a bit limited. Also, gravel bikes normally have disk brakes which Tribans don’t.



Valid point. Whilst a capable road bike you can’t fit much more than 25mm tyres I must admit. Even then I’ve gotta remove the brake calipers to remove the tyres.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2017)

My old Cannondale M500 has got a 42-32-22 with ten speed 32 freewheel. I only use approx five of the thirty gears.


----------



## Nibor (28 Dec 2017)

Here's mine I built it myself
Pinnacle arkose frame and forks 3x10 105 with microshift bar end shifters and TRP Hylex brakes


----------



## Katherine (28 Dec 2017)

This thread has had some inappropriate posts removed.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Dec 2017)

Katherine said:


> This thread has had some inappropriate posts removed.


Were those posts about the lovely carpet or the impressive handlebars?


----------



## Alan O (28 Dec 2017)

hoopdriver said:


> St John Street Cycles has some triple cranksets, but you’re right. They are scarce now. I’ve always had triples on my touring bikes, and still do, and like them, but they are deeply unfashionable these days.


My tourer has an even more unfashionable Biopace triple - and I love it.

But I'm still riding 531 steel road bikes with friction shifters, so I have no end of old components to pick from on eBay at silly low prices - the triple cost me around £25, in great condition.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Dec 2017)

Grant Fondo said:


> My old Cannondale M500 has got a 42-32-22 with ten speed 32 freewheel. I only use approx five of the thirty gears.


I did my annual Cheshire 200 km forum ride on my singlespeed bike last year. What do you use the other 4 gears for? 

Why not come and join us on a hilly forum ride in Yorks/Lancs in 2018 to give those poor neglected gears a decent workout!


----------



## Nibor (28 Dec 2017)

Ajax Bay said:


> Were those posts about the lovely carpet or the impressive handlebars?


I am quite glad I missed those


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Dec 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I did my annual Cheshire 200 km forum ride on my singlespeed bike last year. What do you use the other 4 gears for?
> 
> Why not come and join us on a hilly forum ride in Yorks/Lancs in 2018 to give those poor neglected gears a decent workout!


I was over in Tod and Hebden Bridge last month, i reckon i would need to use a few more of my 30 gears there!


----------

